# Efficiency, tools, load out, trailers ect.



## Inner10

You also have to assess the amount of time you spend on a job site. On average I'm on a different site every day. That being said I may do 3 jobs one day and spend 3 days on another job.

Rolling in and rolling up is a huge amount of my day.

Now if I was a remodeler and spent a month or two on a job I wouldn't be very concerned about unpacking/packing quickly.


----------



## EricBrancard

tucnasam said:


> As you know Charimon, I am currently not a fan on the systainer because of the possible space it gobbles up. But then without them how do you transport your tools to where you are working? I will have to figure that out later, but for now I am ditching any enclosed box because I also like the system of having a tool out and ready to go always.


To me, this seems like putting the cart before the horse. If you haven't figured out the best way to get the tools to the actual work site efficiently, then why would you be setting up the trailer in such a way? Why have you decided that you are ditching any enclosed box - a very efficient way to move tools, supplies on and off site?



> No opening and closeing or moving/opening/closing one box. To many actions to make every single day, every week, every month and year.


I think you are getting tunnel visions on the concept of boxes vs everything in the open. As charimon mentioned, kits can be put together that group multiple tools/supplies for tasks in boxes. Certain tools warrant their own boxes because of their nature. Specialty tools with attachments, odd shaped tools that would suck up just as much space without a box, tools that benefit from being protected from shock and movement during transport, etc. 

Now, think of how much time you will be spending every day/week/month/year figuring how to get a bunch of tools that are out in the open onto the site efficiently. That could be down basement stairs, up normal stairs, from a driveway up a long walkway to the door, from the street into a backyard with narrow access, etc. Getting the tools to the job in a trailer or truck is the easy part, the bottleneck becomes actually moving them to point of use. 



> I don't think its appropriate to say these are manufacturing principals and they will not work in such and such environment. That is an excuse so you don't have to improve. Or you are just resistant to ideas?. Sure, they were developed there, but that concepts can be loosely implemented anywhere within your life. I have even used them in my kitchen (I cook a lot).


I don't think it's an excuse at all. I think charimon's example was very accurate. It's static location vs mobile. Your example of the kitchen falls right into that - static location. It would be much different if you were traveling to prepare food for parties at other people's homes than working in a finite, known space. 



> But what it really comes down to is to always be improving. For me I like to think about space and how to use every inch. Then I think about movements and how to reduce them.


I agree. I am also speaking for experience of having my trailer setup this way once. And at the time I did it, I was doing a commercial build-out where I could drive my truck and trailer right into an empty 40K sq/ft building and work within 5' of it. At that time it made perfect sense. When that job was over I discovered how poorly it worked everywhere else.

What I can tell you is that I wouldn't put a premium on space over time. The amount of space saved by ditching boxes is minimal. Tools are shaped in certain ways that will limit how they can be stored. Just because you can see them and grab them without having to open a box, doesn't mean they are really "ready to go." Because where they actually have to go will be constantly changing. 

Another benefit of a standardized container is the footprint is a known quantity. Meaning 2 things in my mind. 
1) You can plan for future expansion of unknown tools. I don't know how big my next tool is going to be, but I sure know the footprint of the box it will be in. 
2) you can reduce the weight you are dragging behind you by not having everything with you always. If you have a shop/garage/etc, you can have stacks of containers there and prep the trailer for the tasks you need that day/week instead of just lugging everything, always. Since the footprint is defined, different tools can occupy the same floor/shelf/rack space when needed.

I'm sure there's more things to be discussed, but that's all I can do off the top of my head for now. My general point is this - you mentioned to others to not be resistant to ideas. I say that's good advice, but you also need to follow that advice so you don't get too much tunnel vision on theory based ideas vs practice based ideas. Think the whole thing through and look at the differences vs similarities of other people's setups.


----------



## Spencer

This is a great thread. I'm going to come back later with some pics hopefully. Sucks working Memorial Day.


----------



## Inner10

Think about storing this, my "Drill Kit" is one Sys2 and one Sys1 locked together.

In this kit I have

- Impact, Drill Charger and 3 Batteries
- Holesaw Set
- 3/8 Ratchet Set
- Aircraft Bits
- Extensions
- Every drive and nutsetter you can think of
- Cutting oil
- Carbide Burr set
- Steppers
- Spade bit set
- Couple small auger bits
- Drill and Tap set
- Drill index

So how would you store all that?


----------



## Philament

To Eric's point about the boxes vs loose, the biggest draw back for me when I used to carry tools loose was not having/forgetting all the accessories for said tool. I'm fairly new to the game and a generalist, so I can't really use Charimon's methods of task specific containers (though I wholeheartedly agree with him for his situation) because 1) I don't have the funds to duplicate tools; 2) I may not do the same task for another 6-8 months sometimes; and 3) I don't have a trailer or van, so space is premium. So for me, having the tools in modular boxes, with their accessories allows me to mix and match boxes in the same footprint, which I know will fit in certain places within my truck. 
My sanding box has my sanders with all of their associated papers, drill/driver box has all of the bits, sds has all of the bits and chippers... It keeps it super organized on site too. Just stacks of boxes, not tools strewn everywhere. At the end of the day, tools go back in their boxes. I can't imagine grabbing a tool from one place, the accessories from another, packing it in some transport bag, then what do you do when it's on site and actually being used? Then putting everything back in it's place once done...way too many steps and opportunity for things to get lost in my mind. It may not be terrible if working alone, but add a helper to the mix and you'll be searching for tools on site all the time. 

I'm interested in following this thread though, thanks for starting it.


----------



## platinumLLC

Everyone of us has a different situation and what is most efficient for one may not be for another. I worked in a factory for a while where they were big on 5S and six sigma and lean. I carried some of that over but like mentioned it's a lot different using those systems in a "stationary" environment like a manufacturing plant then it is for a field like ours. In a stationary environment everything you need for a specific task is within arms reach at all times because the work area doesn't change. Our work area is constantly changing. Even trimming out a house your work area consists of many rooms. 

Also each trade can have specific things that will demand different methods to be most efficient. Then toss in those that do remodeling and have to carry tools to do more then one specific job. So there is no "one solution for all" answer. I think each of us has to take as many ideas as we can and figure out and apply what will work best for our individual needs.

I've been setting up ridgid "systainer" type boxes for task or trade specific duties and have been happy so far. I could never have everything out and grab what I need for a job, just wouldn't work for me. Like the drill case example from inner10. You would have to grab the drill and then grab the bits you think you need and then put them in something to carry to your work area. This to me is just silly. Constantly picking out your tools and loading them into a crate to carry to job, then reverse the process at the end of the day. Then throw in the time you don't have the right bit or driver and have to run back out and get it. I grab one case and it can do almost any drilling and driving that you can think of. It's a little heavier but I know that I have everything I will possibly need. I also keep some things like a torpedo level, tape measure, pencils, and a few various screws and anchors in my drill case. 

I've also started buying stanley hardware organizers and grouping my fasteners in them. So I can grab one case and have every option right there. One for drywall screws of all lengths, one for deck screws, concrete anchors of all types, drywall anchors, nail gun nails, plumbing fittings, etc. This has been a huge time saver for those times you think a 2" screw will work but end up needing a 1 5/8" screw instead. 

I will have more later but need to take the kids to the Memorial Day Parade.


----------



## hdavis

I kit most things. Some of it is in covered totes, some in tool boxes. I frequently keep an egg crate of multi task tools in the truck cab as well.

My types of jobs run from 15 minutes to a year or more working solo or with a helper, and cover almost all phases of construction and remodeling. I look for ways to keep from wasting significant time, especially not having something I need with me. I don't haul a trailer.

My smallest box is a 12" tool box - used for reglazing wood windows. Around here, there are usually aluminum storm windows over them which may have to be removed. Long bits for taking the aluminum screws out when removing the storms, drill bits in case I have to drill the head off of one, replacement aluminum screws (they get the heads stripped very easily), tools for removing old glazing, chip brushes for priming, glazing points, screw driver, glazing knife, sinle edged razor blades. The small (and sometimes time consuming to find) consumables I keep in the box (screws, glazing points,...). Paint and glazing compound are too large, and those are bought for each job.

My largest tote is 27 Gallons, and has carpet installation tools. Much of the smaller tools and consumables are in a tool box that fits in the tote. Kicker, stretcher and pneumatic stapler fit along side the tool box when it's in the tote.


----------



## tjbnwi

I store and transport my tools in Systainers. Carts carry the load not me. When I get moved into the site I remove the tools I need for the task. If the site gets crowded because of the number of tools out, put the ones not being used at the time back in the Systainers.

On few hour jobs, I can normally carry all the tools I need in a few Systainers.

No opening and closing boxes all day. Labels on front and both sides of the Systainers solve the where is it issue. 

Tom


----------



## brhokel606

That was my reasoning for the systainers, dewalt box, bosch or rigid, etc... are the same essentially, not derailing thread for what one is best. But I can grab my M12 kit, sys-combi 3, and it has bits, all drivers need, batteries and every M12 tool. Just 1 box for all. Makes it super easy.

All my boxes are labeled and a few are job specific. I have a few repeat tools for that but most are small hand tools that double up on costs is no big deal. I am currently welding up a handcart for systainers, will post pics as I get done. That's my biggest problem right now is I do not like the cart options, I have the fold down ones but they want to spin on uneven ground and I have dumped my stack before. More on this later.

The trailer setup is awesome if close to trailer but if you are working more than 50 feet from it for an etended period of time, the consant walking to get tools and supplies is a waste, IMO. Sure, the trailer looks cool and people oogle over it but function sucks, trust me, this I know! Great thread and like hearing others solutions to potential road blocks.


----------



## Justin Huisenga

Ohio painter said:


> Charimon, I agree about having a systematic approach to all jobs. How you guys who have multiple trades manage I just wonder. The vast majority of what I do is paint and I try to maintain a system for the task. It takes the judgement out of it for the employee and makes pricing the job more consistent.
> 
> A good example for me is sanding walls before interior painting, nothing more aggravating than discovering a nail pop on the final coat. To avoid this problem all walls get sanded regardless of whether or not the employee thinks it is necessary or not. We use to try to judge whether or not this step was necessary - thinking I was saving time. So now we sand all walls regardless and now we have the system down now we do save time.
> Does any of this make sense?


It makes perfect sense to me. You add a step that may not always be necessary but by doing so you minimize the chance of a potential error that would be more expensive in labor and work flow efficiency to fix at later stage of the job. By making it a standard part of the system you work to complete a job it takes no more or less time than judgment because the motions have become automatic and there is no time spent assessing. 

I see no problem with adding steps to a system to insure that problems don't come up later when they are more difficult to fix. Whenever I design a system I start with the desired quality of the job and work backwards from there. I am less concerned with speed than I am with the number of footsteps required to achieve the finished product at the desired quality standard. Sounds like the same thing but if you focus on the speed I have found that you are more likely to cut corners to hit the desired time than you are to focus on achieving quality results. 

Every job is going to take something a little different to get equipment on site and deploy it efficiently. I use systainers for most things because the kits I set up work for most sites and tasks. I don't often leave equipment on site overnight and roll in and out every day. Systainers fit the bill for the majority of what I need to carry. There are jobs where I don't want to use them because they will just slow me down and I switch to a cart with all the required tools and consumables stored on it uncased. I have found carts to work well on multi unit jobs with elevators but the are less than ideal on residential homes.

I set up kits for tasks and am a big believer in dedicating tools to specific jobs. I attached a pic of the kit I use for doors. It has most of the tools, templates, and spare consumables I need to hang, troubleshoot and cut most common residential hardware. The other pic is of two of the routers I have dedicated to hardware. Because the tools are all in one place and the routers are already set up for their specific bits and cuts it take no more or less time to deploy and use them than to do certain tasks by hand and will always yield predictably perfect results. That is a qualifier to lean install practices that I add. I have no problem owning or taking extra specialty equipment onto a job site if it allows me to put out predictably perfect results in a predictable amount of time. Many tasks can be accomplished without them by other means but it requires more skill and judgement. I actively look for any places on a job where I can minimize these things to ensure my desired end results. It may dumb down the job but it also minimizes deficiencies. I consider adding a tool, a process, or a jig to ensure that a slip of the hand, a moment of inattention, or a small lapse in judgement doesn't affect the end product worth adding another thing to carry in or extra time taken to complete the job well worth it.


----------



## platinumLLC

tucnasam said:


> I think first we need to define the areas and how to make each area efficient.
> 
> -Your trailer/vehicle/truck that transports your tools. (Macro)
> 
> Then within that vessel you have small areas and systems. (Micro)
> 
> Your work area (House, bedroom, deck, backyard....?)
> 
> 
> As you know Charimon, I am currently not a fan on the systainer because of the possible space it gobbles up. But then without them how do you transport your tools to where you are working? I will have to figure that out later, but for now I am ditching any enclosed box because I also like the system of having a tool out and ready to go always. No opening and closeing or moving/opening/closing one box. To many actions to make every single day, every week, every month and year.
> 
> 
> I don't think its appropriate to say these are manufacturing principals and they will not work in such and such environment. That is an excuse so you don't have to improve. Or you are just resistant to ideas?. Sure, they were developed there, but that concepts can be loosely implemented anywhere within your life. I have even used them in my kitchen (I cook a lot).
> 
> 
> But what it really comes down to is to always be improving. For me I like to think about space and how to use every inch. Then I think about movements and how to reduce them.


What type of work do you do?


----------



## BeachCarpenter

A few things Im in process of doing and have done lately have really helped my efficiency. 
I got a ramp for my transit and outfitted it with pull out shelves for my boxes. I can either load them on the dolly or just open and grab what I need. This is working really well for me. I cut 15 in off my setup and 20 min off my load at the end of the day. 30 min a day is huge in semi custom production trim. All my larger tools on wheeled stands and a cart for the boxes. Sometimes I can park close enough to land the ramp right on the front porch of the house or even in the door.

Im mainly new construction interior trim and I get out a lot of tools daily..i found with the kits/ramp/dolly its easier to just bring all the kits I might need in and not spend any time going back and forth to the truck throughout the day. This takes a little long to setup/tear down but I feel it saves more time throughout the day. Most of the tools in the boxes get taken out and set up on the bench in the morning and put away at the end of the day. For the most part there is no opening and closing of boxes except maybe for a needed accessory.

The shelves are still in process..i'll get some updated pics tomorrow..


----------



## hdavis

Justin Huisenga said:


> I see no problem with adding steps to a system to insure that problems don't come up later when they are more difficult to fix.
> 
> ...
> 
> I have no problem owning or taking extra specialty equipment onto a job site if it allows me to put out predictably perfect results in a predictable amount of time.


I put predictable time above cost of rework - generally looking at it that way keeps you focused on doing things right and keeps you from having avoidable schedule slips. It's a lot easier to schedule and run a business when time is predictable.


----------



## Spencer

BeachCarpenter said:


> A few things Im in process of doing and have done lately have really helped my efficiency.
> I got a ramp for my transit and outfitted it with pull out shelves for my boxes. I can either load them on the dolly or just open and grab what I need. This is working really well for me. I cut 15 in off my setup and 20 min off my load at the end of the day. 30 min a day is huge in semi custom production trim. All my larger tools on wheeled stands and a cart for the boxes. Sometimes I can park close enough to land the ramp right on the front porch of the house or even in the door.
> 
> Im mainly new construction interior trim and I get out a lot of tools daily..i found with the kits/ramp/dolly its easier to just bring all the kits I might need in and not spend any time going back and forth to the truck throughout the day. This takes a little long to setup/tear down but I feel it saves more time throughout the day. Most of the tools in the boxes get taken out and set up on the bench in the morning and put away at the end of the day. For the most part there is no opening and closing of boxes except maybe for a needed accessory.
> 
> The shelves are still in process..i'll get some updated pics tomorrow..


I dig your setup.

I've been thinking more about how to incorporate carts into my load/unload. 

The ramp is also going to extend your career by reducing wear and tear on you body.


----------



## EricBrancard

BeachCarpenter said:


> A few things Im in process of doing and have done lately have really helped my efficiency.
> I got a ramp for my transit and outfitted it with pull out shelves for my boxes. I can either load them on the dolly or just open and grab what I need. This is working really well for me. I cut 15 in off my setup and 20 min off my load at the end of the day. 30 min a day is huge in semi custom production trim. All my larger tools on wheeled stands and a cart for the boxes. Sometimes I can park close enough to land the ramp right on the front porch of the house or even in the door.
> 
> Im mainly new construction interior trim and I get out a lot of tools daily..i found with the kits/ramp/dolly its easier to just bring all the kits I might need in and not spend any time going back and forth to the truck throughout the day. This takes a little long to setup/tear down but I feel it saves more time throughout the day. Most of the tools in the boxes get taken out and set up on the bench in the morning and put away at the end of the day. For the most part there is no opening and closing of boxes except maybe for a needed accessory.
> 
> The shelves are still in process..i'll get some updated pics tomorrow..


I saw this in the other thread. Looks like a really good setup.


----------



## hdavis

Spencer said:


> I've been thinking more about how to incorporate carts into my load/unload.
> 
> The ramp is also going to extend your career by reducing wear and tear on you body.


If anything, the carts and ramp will do the most. At some point, you may have to do it out of necessity. Right now, I can lift 25 lbs and hold it away from my body (shoulder problems). 

One thing I've found is there is no perfect system - your business requirements keep changing, so your system keeps changing.


----------



## Spencer

EricBrancard said:


> I saw this in the other thread. Looks like a really good setup.




If only a new transit wasn't so pricy. Hard to justify.


----------



## Spencer

hdavis said:


> One thing I've found is there is no perfect system - your business requirements keep changing, so your system keeps changing.



It's helping me a lot to be more and more specialized around finish carpentry. The more I specialize, the easier it is to know what I want out of my organization system.


----------



## hdavis

Spencer said:


> It's helping me a lot to be more and more specialized around finish carpentry. The more I specialize, the easier it is to know what I want out of my organization system.


There is a world of benefits to specialization, from tool selection to tool set up, storage,... 

I have one dedicated router that the bit is never removed - if I was doing nothing but finish carpentry, I'd probably have more. My other 2 routers are multipurpose, but I can set up different bits in them so I don't have to keep switching bits on a particular job. 

I do run somewhat dedicated circ saws - 1 finish, 1 framing, 1 demo. Very few blade changes unless I'm dealing with laminate.

Loading in and out isn't a problem, since the demo saw is with the demo equipment, the framing saw is with the framing equipment, and the finish saw is with the finish equipment.


----------



## Justin Huisenga

hdavis said:


> I put predictable time above cost of rework - generally looking at it that way keeps you focused on doing things right and keeps you from having avoidable schedule slips. It's a lot easier to schedule and run a business when time is predictable.


Can't really argue the point as both are always going to be important. My focus is always what is required to get a first time fit or a fit that while it takes extra steps yields guaranteed results. The added benefit is that the time required to achieve either is usually predictable.

Example. I adopted Jim Chestnut's casing measuring strategy years ago. It relies on a story stick and a fence/stops on saw wings to measure. It is rare that I get to production cut lengths to identical sizes as I am almost always installing to hard floor surfaces. My reason for using it is the ability to get a first time fit with perfect reveals quickly and with minimal thought. Using the system one can cut an entire house with zero deficiencies even though every single cut may be a different length but not have to move each individual piece to the actual door to mark it in place.. By focusing on yielding quality results I also reduce the amount of time required to complete it, make the time required to do the job predictable, and reduce the number of footsteps required to complete the job by either eliminating or minimizing rework.


----------



## Spencer

This is a new thing I'm trying for efficiency. This is for "door day". 

It has what I need to hang interior doors. No more picking up and carrying. Everything stays together and rolls from door to door. 

Shims
Nails
F15 nailer
Multitool for cutting shims
Light for inside closets

Can even throw in spare batteries if desired.


----------



## tjbnwi

Only thing I'd recommend is add a few Systainers below the open one. Less bending.

Tom


----------



## charimon

tjbnwi said:


> Only thing I'd recommend is add a few Systainers below the open one. Less bending.
> 
> Tom


Tom This is a very good point. 
use your stackable boxes to ergonomic advantage with out bringing additional stuff with you. 
Stackable boxes make good work tables 
4-5 stacks of systaniers + a sheet of plywood make a good work table.

same with a couple stacks of DW or Ridgid cases.


----------



## platinumLLC

Spencer, do you keep that box set up all the time or do you store the tools and materials somewhere else and load up the box when doing doors?


----------



## Spencer

platinumLLC said:


> Spencer, do you keep that box set up all the time or do you store the tools and materials somewhere else and load up the box when doing doors?


The tools get stored elsewhere. If anything the shims might stay in the box.

This is my first open top box. It will be interesting to see what other ways I find to use it in my work flow.


----------



## Inner10

Spencer said:


> The tools get stored elsewhere. If anything the shims might stay in the box.
> 
> This is my first open top box. It will be interesting to see what other ways I find to use it in my work flow.


They are great but my vac typically lives on top of my mobile systainer stack. It's nice to have a couple open tops for odds and sods for that day's task. I find the deep ones are a hair too deep, you tend to lose things in the bottom.


----------



## SparkyScott

I see a lot of guys talking about all the trips they make even with the systainer systems. I use Rubbermaid carts and gang boxes for the most part to transport tools and materials in as few trips as possible.

I do only commercial work, so I work out of gang boxes 99% of the time. I have gang boxes for different tasks as an electrician I have a rough in/trim gang boxes set up for either commercial or mixed use residential projects (I do not perform industrial work).
I order all my material to the shop and have apprentices sort out material into manageable kits. If working on apartments the kit will contain all the material related for rough or trim and is sorted into totes or pallets for 1 unit. This eliminates the need for guys on site to walk around to find material (or go into another unit and talk to his buddy). I feel that is the biggest waste I have on job sites...Motion. I have done time studies and found a 14% labor savings by sorting material at the shop. (this labor savings accounted for the time to make the lists of material, package them, ship them and install them. This trial was done on 2 projects one 1 hour from the shop the other .75 hours from the shop and I averaged the results. I know that this process becomes much less effective for any project greater than 2.5 hours from my shop).
My system does have waste, but I try to limit my waste to lower paid guys in order to keep the higher paid guys productive. I have seen an increase to my bottom line from these changes.


----------



## SparkyScott

And pictures again..


----------



## SparkyScott

The only other method I have found for getting my tools in efficiently is the tool bags below.


----------



## hdavis

SparkyScott said:


> I feel that is the biggest waste I have on job sites...Motion.


That's the truth.:thumbsup:


----------



## SectorSecurity

I tried that husky rolling case, it lasted about a week got tired or lifting it up it was clocking like 90#s


----------



## rrk

Spencer said:


> This is a new thing I'm trying for efficiency. This is for "door day".
> 
> It has what I need to hang interior doors. No more picking up and carrying. Everything stays together and rolls from door to door.
> 
> Shims
> Nails
> F15 nailer
> Multitool for cutting shims
> Light for inside closets
> 
> Can even throw in spare batteries if desired.


Are you installing 100 doors in a day? Lighten the load, no need to carry 4000 nails and 100 shims. It saves weight and space, making it easier to carry and easier find what you do need in the box. Just because you can carry it does not mead you should carry it


----------



## EricBrancard

rrk said:


> Are you installing 100 doors in a day? Lighten the load, no need to carry 4000 nails and 100 shims. It saves weight and space, making it easier to carry and easier find what you do need in the box. Just because you can carry it does not mead you should carry it


My 5 gal bucket stuffed with shims weighs nothing. I use 16-20 shims per door on average, so they go quick.


----------



## Spencer

rrk said:


> Are you installing 100 doors in a day? Lighten the load, no need to carry 4000 nails and 100 shims. It saves weight and space, making it easier to carry and easier find what you do need in the box. Just because you can carry it does not mead you should carry it


I respect your opinion and am all ears to your advise so don't take this the wrong way. Your opinion carries a lot of weight with me. 

I'm pretty happy with the way I have it setup.

I did doors today. The typical new homes that I have been doing have 30-40 prehung split jambs.

I did upstairs and basement today. 19 prehungs total on those two levels. Lumber yard did not deliver any shims with the door package. What I had in that photo was all I had and I used them all up. I was using them conservatively compared to normal. I shim both sides of door in three places. Shims are light and I have the space.

As far as the nails go, I'm a trim guy...its a freakin box of nails :laughing: Im not going to guesstimate how many nails I'm going to need. With the doors and the other trim I did today 3/4 of that box of nails was gone by the end of the day. Not just throwing in a whole box is pointless because its a long trip all the way down the stairs, out of the house, and into the trailer for more. On a normal door day if I had done the main level also i would have probably used that whole box. I use more nails than you might because I tack my shims with the same nailer.

The weight of the toolbox isn't a big issue. The only time the wheels left the ground today was from trailer to basement, basement to second level, and second level to trailer. When I was working I just give it a scoot with my foot and roll it where I want it to go.

I hear what you are saying though about the weight. First thing I did this morning was strap on my toolbelt while I was in the trailer and take out everything that would not be used to hang doors.

Overall I am really happy with how the tool box worked out for keeping things together. The light is a must have for closets and i couldn't live without the OSM for cutting shims. I will definitely use this setup in the future.


----------



## hdavis

Agreed on keeping a lot of consumables, as long as they aren't too heavy. A few thousand trim nails don't weight much, and neither do a bunch of shims.

One advantage is you don't have to have a separate stocking spot for these items - they're kept right there, and you know if you'll need more. You don't have to check your kit and check your stoking location as well.


----------



## hdavis

No level?


----------



## Frank Castle

hdavis said:


> No level?


We don't need no stinkin' level! I gots eyes!
:laughing:


----------



## Spencer

hdavis said:


> No level?


The jamber doesn't fit in the toolbox well so I elected to leave it in the trailer. :laughing:


----------



## gbruzze1

Spencer said:


> This is a new thing I'm trying for efficiency. This is for "door day".
> 
> It has what I need to hang interior doors. No more picking up and carrying. Everything stays together and rolls from door to door.
> 
> Shims
> Nails
> F15 nailer
> Multitool for cutting shims
> Light for inside closets
> 
> Can even throw in spare batteries if desired.




Spencer that's a nice kit but I'd make 2 recommendations 

You're missing a laser level. I can't set doors without a laser. It allows me to match head jambs throughout an entire house and will tell me how much longer one leg jamb needs to be then the other. 

A dead blow hammer. In my experience, a dead blow hammer provides the most efficient way to relieve your anger when that f-15 starts jamming up and misfiring. Throw in a dead blow hammer so you won't be tempted to throw that f-15 POS across the room and damage a wall. 


Gary


----------



## Spencer

gbruzze1 said:


> Spencer that's a nice kit but I'd make 2 recommendations
> 
> You're missing a laser level. I can't set doors without a laser. It allows me to match head jambs throughout an entire house and will tell me how much longer one leg jamb needs to be then the other.
> 
> A dead blow hammer. In my experience, a dead blow hammer provides the most efficient way to relieve your anger when that f-15 starts jamming up and misfiring. Throw in a dead blow hammer so you won't be tempted to throw that f-15 POS across the room and damage a wall.
> 
> 
> Gary




There is no flooring in when I set doors so getting heads even isn't a problem. I use the same size shim under the hinge side on all the doors. If they are close enough that you would be able to notice a difference in head height I use the level to double check and tweak accordingly after the door is tacked in the opening.


----------



## SectorSecurity

I have the dewalt backpack and I don't like it very much. 

Not sure if the Milwaukee one is laid out differently.

Carry this as my main bag. I like the little parts organizer that goes in the bottom.


----------



## Inner10

SectorSecurity said:


> I have the dewalt backpack and I don't like it very much.
> 
> Not sure if the Milwaukee one is laid out differently.
> 
> Carry this as my main bag. I like the little parts organizer that goes in the bottom.


That bag is missing 6 pairs of scissors and 4 punches.


----------



## TheGrizz

SectorSecurity said:


> I have the dewalt backpack and I don't like it very much.
> 
> Not sure if the Milwaukee one is laid out differently.
> 
> Carry this as my main bag. I like the little parts organizer that goes in the bottom.




I thought this was a discussion about efficiency. I could be wrong, but it looks like a few of your redundancies have redundancies. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorSecurity

Eh inner I'm down to 1 pair of scissors, there are 3 punches I didn't unpack the whole thing for the picture.

Grizz, that's why I started pulling stuff out I realized I was hauling around in some instances kjme 6 of the same thing.


----------



## Inner10

SectorSecurity said:


> Eh inner I'm down to 1 pair of scissors, there are 3 punches I didn't unpack the whole thing for the picture.
> 
> Grizz, that's why I started pulling stuff out I realized I was hauling around in some instances kjme 6 of the same thing.


I lose 3 pairs of scissors per day on average. I should just have a pair grafted to my hand.


----------



## jengebretson

Inner10 said:


> I lose 3 pairs of scissors per day on average. I should just have a pair grafted to my hand.


Would make it hard to pee

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorSecurity

I stopped at HD tonight to grab some other stuff and picked up a second pair of scissors, plus a Milwaukee m12 combo kit and some other odds and ends, husky boxes are still $50


----------



## Inner10

SectorSecurity said:


> I stopped at HD tonight to grab some other stuff and picked up a second pair of scissors, plus a Milwaukee m12 combo kit and some other odds and ends, husky boxes are still $50


They sell scissors at HD? Klein's?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorSecurity

They do.

https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.scissors-free-fall-handle.1000664014.html


----------



## gbruzze1

Picked up the 3 ridgid tool carts for $98 tonight at HD. Also bought the ridgid open top box for $20. I think it's gonna work out well for me. I've now got 3 different types of boxes: systainers for most of my power tools, each sys typically holding 1 tool; the DeWalt 3 in 1 cantilevered rolling tool cart, which pretty much holds all my hand tools and cordless drills; and now the ridgid tool boxes. 

I've pretty much decided that any box I buy, is gonna need to have some way to roll it around on wheels. I'm sick of lugging crap. A ramp would be great for my van, but I'm not going to make that investment in a 21 year old van. I'm thinking of getting a box truck next, and a power lift gate would be a nice feature to add to it. 


Gary


----------



## EricBrancard

gbruzze1 said:


> Picked up the 3 ridgid tool carts for $98 tonight at HD. Also bought the ridgid open top box for $20. I think it's gonna work out well for me. I've now got 3 different types of boxes: systainers for most of my power tools, each sys typically holding 1 tool; the DeWalt 3 in 1 cantilevered rolling tool cart, which pretty much holds all my hand tools and cordless drills; and now the ridgid tool boxes.
> 
> I've pretty much decided that any box I buy, is gonna need to have some way to roll it around on wheels. I'm sick of lugging crap. A ramp would be great for my van, but I'm not going to make that investment in a 21 year old van. I'm thinking of getting a box truck next, and a power lift gate would be a nice feature to add to it.
> 
> 
> Gary


These are my third box as well. Systainers, L-Boxxes and Ridgid. I'm going to be phasing out the L-Boxxes, no because they are bad but because the Ridgid boxes are working better for me to move tools where they need to be much faster. 

Currenly I have one rolling box, 2 of the pro tool boxes, 2 of the organizers stripped of the actually trays and 2 of the baskets. I will be adding more to configure certain "kits" the way I want them.


----------



## SectorSecurity

Going to have to see if these are available in Canada for that price, would do great for holding gang boxes plates and other stuff that eats up a ton of space


----------



## charimon

I use three box types as well Systainers, Medium Ridgid's and Rubbermaid Brute totes.

2 sys 4's is the same basic cubic ft as 1 ridgid medum box, 3 ridgid boxes are the same as 2 Brute totes. This has made shelf storage simple for me.

Why picts do not stay the same way here I have no clue.


----------



## Spencer

I'm loving the sys cart for a variety of reasons. 

Life saver when you are a one man show.


----------



## Inner10

SectorSecurity said:


> They do.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.scissors-free-fall-handle.1000664014.html


Klein makes great scissors too, not like those garbage Ideals, but Fluke still has my heart.


----------



## SectorSecurity

Never had a problem with Klein, I usually either lose them or they are stolen before I have a chance to break or ware them out


----------



## rrk

Spencer said:


> I'm loving the sys cart for a variety of reasons.
> 
> Life saver when you are a one man show.


I use small Harbor Freight dollys on sale $8


----------



## CrpntrFrk

EricBrancard said:


> These are my third box as well. Systainers, L-Boxxes and Ridgid. I'm going to be phasing out the L-Boxxes, no because they are bad but because the Ridgid boxes are working better for me to move tools where they need to be much faster.


I will be getting rid of the L-Boxxes as well. They are ok but after using a couple Systainers, I can see the Systainers will work out better. 

The L-Boxxes are not always easy to click together and I hate not being able to access lower boxes when they are stacked.


----------



## Inner10

Spencer said:


> I'm loving the sys cart for a variety of reasons.
> 
> Life saver when you are a one man show.


I have two of them and one gets used daily. I've knackered a caster on one. For the money I wish they were a little more robust.


----------



## Inner10

SectorSecurity said:


> Never had a problem with Klein, I usually either lose them or they are stolen before I have a chance to break or ware them out


You can resharpen them until you run out of serration. At that point they are worthless.


----------



## Spencer

Inner10 said:


> I have two of them and one gets used daily. I've knackered a caster on one. For the money I wish they were a little more robust.




Yeah, I was careful not to set that built in on the center. I could just see it cracking down the middle.


----------



## Inner10

Spencer said:


> Yeah, I was careful not to set that built in on the center. I could just see it cracking down the middle.


Did you have one of the older style carts with the rubber tabs to connect to the systainer? Those were real rubbish.


----------



## Spencer

Inner10 said:


> Did you have one of the older style carts with the rubber tabs to connect to the systainer? Those were real rubbish.




No. All I've got is one of the new ones. I'll probably get another. I'm considering a sys roll also.


----------



## Inner10

Spencer said:


> No. All I've got is one of the new ones. I'll probably get another. I'm considering a sys roll also.


Don't get the sysroll it's a rickety ass piece of crap. You will do better with a dolly and a ratchet strap.


----------



## J L

Inner10 said:


> Don't get the sysroll it's a rickety ass piece of crap. You will do better with a dolly and a ratchet strap.


The sysroll has its place. For me, I use it to move a stack of systainers across rougher terrain where the syscarts can't go. Once on site, the syscarts rock.


----------



## Inner10

J L said:


> The sysroll has its place. For me, I use it to move a stack of systainers across rougher terrain where the syscarts can't go. Once on site, the syscarts rock.


It's place is in the garbage.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## J L

Inner10 said:


> It's place is in the garbage.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Then how do you move a stack of systainers across uneven ground?


----------



## SectorSecurity

Found the husky tool organizer for 30$ at one home depot, seems to be store specific, the parts organizer wasn't on sale though.


----------



## Inner10

J L said:


> Then how do you move a stack of systainers across uneven ground?


A folding hand truck and a ratchet strap.


----------



## charimon

I picked up too Rac A Tac folding carts.
Once I got my Magliner and Minipallets up and going I realised I didnt so many Mini carts. The old ones from HF were AWESOME I still have some from a decade ago and they are better than the new ones. 
but the Rac A Tac will do everything they do. Also it hold my Grout buckets better and Will fit systainers well. Did I mention they fold up? 
http://www.racatac.com/dolly.html


----------



## Spencer

They need to make the handle on the sys roll collapsible so that you can open the systainers with them connected still.


----------



## Unger.const

I tend to forgo my tool belt since it tends to be heavy and bulky. I've tried numerous bags on my system. And always wanted to be prepared with lots of tools at hand. So this time I had got two occidental large single pouches for the belt part. I tend to throw my drill in a pouch anyway. And a small clip on for the fasteners. Now I just grab only what I need for the task at hand. Less un needed tools weighing me down. So far I like it. A little too simple maybe.


----------



## tjbnwi

Spencer said:


> They need to make the handle on the sys roll collapsible so that you can open the systainers with them connected still.


Place the Systainers on the Sys Roll label in (backwards to how you normally see them in pictures). You can see the face labels through the handle opening, side labels are always visible. This allows you to tilt the stack open.

Tom


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

One of the best efficiency concepts I’ve found is from Spenser. He set-up his Baker’s scaffolding as a roll around tool cart. I couldn’t find the thread it was in and I didn’t take a picture of how we set ours up (perhaps Spenser can post a pic of his). 

This saved us an incredible amount of time and a ton of stress on my back and knees (we would normally have all our systainers spread out on the floor). By putting them on the rolling scaffold, you have access to each (unstacked) systainer. You can drag it from room to room as needed and out of the way when needed.

It holds clamps hanging on the ends, with a simple hook – it holds levels, hoses, extension cords… It really works well. 

Note: We are typically on-site for long periods of time in fairly large work areas. This is not something we would set-up for less than a week or in a 3 fixture bath.


----------



## Philament

DaVinciRemodel said:


> One of the best efficiency concepts I’ve found is from Spenser. He set-up his Baker’s scaffolding as a roll around tool cart. I couldn’t find the thread it was in and I didn’t take a picture of how we set ours up (perhaps Spenser can post a pic of his).
> 
> This saved us an incredible amount of time and a ton of stress on my back and knees (we would normally have all our systainers spread out on the floor). By putting them on the rolling scaffold, you have access to each (unstacked) systainer. You can drag it from room to room as needed and out of the way when needed.
> 
> It holds clamps hanging on the ends, with a simple hook – it holds levels, hoses, extension cords… It really works well.
> 
> Note: We are typically on-site for long periods of time in fairly large work areas. This is not something we would set-up for less than a week or in a 3 fixture bath.


That was a slick setup. 
Here's a link to the thread you're talking about:
http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/made-me-tool-cart-219729/

Preview for the lazy of spencer's setup:


----------



## Spencer

Philament said:


> That was a slick setup.
> Here's a link to the thread you're talking about:
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/made-me-tool-cart-219729/
> 
> Preview for the lazy of spencer's setup:


Thanks for finding the pic.

The setup was a necessity at that time because I was finishing up the job and had other trades, mainly painters, working around me. It was important to keep my crap out of their way and be able to quickly locate to another area to work.

Crazy thing is I used to leave all my stuff out on that job. Theft could have wiped me out. I would still use the scaffold as a tool table but i wouldn't leave the stuff out anymore. Way to much money that could just walk off at night. Even with insurance, not worth it.


----------



## Spencer

tjbnwi said:


> Place the Systainers on the Sys Roll label in (backwards to how you normally see them in pictures). You can see the face labels through the handle opening, side labels are always visible. This allows you to tilt the stack open.
> 
> Tom


Awesome tip. I like it. Only bad thing is that I would not be able to use my sortainers or sys combis. 

I think I'm going to get a sys roll and give it a shot.

On my new construction jobs I have to deal with the driveway, then I'm either going in the house or working in the garage. In the house i have to deal with a 16" step into the house, and maybe a flight of stairs if working up or down. 

The bad thing with the sys cart is you have to lift the whole stack for stairs or over the driveway. The sys roll just seems like it would be nice. Its just the matter of accessing sortainers and systainers at the same time while stacked that is the issue with it.


----------



## tjbnwi

Use the Roll to get the Systainers where you need them, then transfer to Carts. I have 1 Roll and at least 6 carts. I may get another Roll for a job coming up, not sure yet. 

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

I don't have any combos. Looked at a few the other day, not sure on them yet.

Tom


----------



## kixnbux

Combos could be nice on the roll


----------



## Spencer

tjbnwi said:


> I don't have any combos. Looked at a few the other day, not sure on them yet.
> 
> Tom




I don't have any combos yet either. Also still considering how I'd use them. 

I am liking the sys 4 sortainer. 

I'm eliminating a lot of fasteners that I don't use often enough and consolidating kits. For example I have a variety of kreg screws but only use 1-1/4" coarse 95% of the time. No need to carry my assortment in all the time. 

Nice thing about the sortainer is the ability to swap out drawers so I take only what I need. 

It's a work in progress. I had this full of all sizes of GRK. I find I only use two sizes of cabinet screws and mostly two lengths of the trim heads and I can further consilidate the trim heads by only carrying the ones with the reverse threads. 










Instead of carrying all these kreg screws I'll just have a one bin of the ones I use. The colored bins fit in the center which is narrower than the outside columns. 


















Menards sells these boxes. With some trimming they work as inserts.

















I need to get some more of the colored containers.


----------



## Juan80

I have sys roll and haven't had any problems with it. 
Good from truck to house and inside the house. 
The only systainer I can't open , is the in at the handle , the others open fine.
Put them in backwards works also.
Chuck
Ps they do work well over uneven terrain


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

You can throw one together out of 1/2" ply. Make 1 side knocked out to fit in c lil tabs / cleats. Raised sides and they fit right in. . Caster care less then 10/ bucks and it's rock solid .


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

DaVinciRemodel said:


> One of the best efficiency concepts I?ve found is from Spenser. He set-up his Baker?s scaffolding as a roll around tool cart. I couldn?t find the thread it was in and I didn?t take a picture of how we set ours up (perhaps Spenser can post a pic of his).
> 
> This saved us an incredible amount of time and a ton of stress on my back and knees (we would normally have all our systainers spread out on the floor). By putting them on the rolling scaffold, you have access to each (unstacked) systainer. You can drag it from room to room as needed and out of the way when needed.
> 
> It holds clamps hanging on the ends, with a simple hook ? it holds levels, hoses, extension cords? It really works well.
> 
> Note: We are typically on-site for long periods of time in fairly large work areas. This is not something we would set-up for less than a week or in a 3 fixture bath.



Got one set in my house Reno now. I picked it from and d timer Union carpenter doing high risecwork. Room to room floor to floor. He had two. That was refreshed when I came accros Spencer post. It's been a good 6yrs since I've Renos anything this big.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

What do you guys use for totes. 

I usually use 7gal bucket with water sealed lid. I pack it with 1- high speed / paddle bits. 1- all 1/4" bits task and Fasteners specific cases. Oxi trimmer bags. 25-' tape. 16' stays in bag. Air blower nozzle . Hammer. Few other things task specific like laser level etc... extra gloves a rag and few other things which get loaded and unloaded as needed. When I'm done for the day pack and cap on roof top and forget about it. 

Cordless package tools I'm Dewalt xl tb. 8 batteries and 1- dual battery charger in Dewalt small tb. 

Framing package in Dewalt xl. 

I have HILTI cordless set usually in gal bucket which I find to be wasting Time getting in / out all the time. I'm either going to get another Dewalt tb or make open old school wooden tool box with dedicated slots for impact, hammer drill, Sirc saw, drill bits etc. no need to schlep extra batteries with HILTI they last 3x's longer then Dewalt 5.0 20amp. 
This only be used as I go around the deck maybe interior work. Actually talking to my HILTI rep this week for possible total replacement of Dewal. There warranty is ridiculous. Store if 3min away. walk in it broken walk out temp till it get fixed or replaced which is never more the 48hrs. Huge time saver by not going back / forth to charger. Less batteries. Less weight. A lot more power. They have a new vac with plug I'll be demoing this week. Might replace my festi Ac. I'm getting bigger puffs then usual out the sides when it's self cleaning.
Fasteners I use square faster bucket with ply dividers to hd 4- types. holes drilled out bottoms for drainage. In the truck I have full sqr buckets inventory. been cutting out buying too much bulk. really no deals and been leaning out he shop pretty aggressivly. I can get anything I need with 24-48 hrs so it doesn't really pay to tie up cash on inventory. Just the basics. 



Does anyone a tote like this.


----------



## Inner10

CITY DECKS INC said:


> What do you guys use for totes.
> 
> I usually use 7gal bucket with water sealed lid. I pack it with 1- high speed / paddle bits. 1- all 1/4" bits task and Fasteners specific cases. Oxi trimmer bags. 25-' tape. 16' stays in bag. Air blower nozzle . Hammer. Few other things task specific like laser level etc... extra gloves a rag and few other things which get loaded and unloaded as needed. When I'm done for the day pack and cap on roof top and forget about it.
> 
> Cordless package tools I'm Dewalt xl tb. 8 batteries and 1- dual battery charger in Dewalt small tb.
> 
> Framing package in Dewalt xl.
> 
> I have HILTI cordless set usually in gal bucket which I find to be wasting Time getting in / out all the time. I'm either going to get another Dewalt tb or make open old school wooden tool box with dedicated slots for impact, hammer drill, Sirc saw, drill bits etc. no need to schlep extra batteries with HILTI they last 3x's longer then Dewalt 5.0 20amp.
> This only be used as I go around the deck maybe interior work. Actually talking to my HILTI rep this week for possible total replacement of Dewal. There warranty is ridiculous. Store if 3min away. walk in it broken walk out temp till it get fixed or replaced which is never more the 48hrs. Huge time saver by not going back / forth to charger. Less batteries. Less weight. A lot more power. They have a new vac with plug I'll be demoing this week. Might replace my festi Ac. I'm getting a puffs out the side when it's cleaning.
> 
> Does anyone a tote like this.


I did that before I got systainers.


----------



## SectorSecurity

This is my main carry tote, it has a little parts container in the bottom.

I really like it all the pockets on the side allow me to get to small hand tools and keep drills and bigger items in the middle.

This is an older picture from about a year ago when I got it, I will have to grab an updated picture of how its evolved.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

I have plenty of sys. Dedicated to task in hand. That part runs easy .


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

Made few typos.... dam ph.

7- gal buckets bought from Uline. 
HILTI store is few min away. 
Square faster buckets. With ply dividers to hold 4- different Fasteners. 
Additional sqr Fasteners bucks in truck with out dividers to hold the bulk. Replenish about every other deck. 

I also have 4- 6 ft long pull out drawers in truck. 1- has just for miscl Fasteners for odd and end things that don't used daily. More of a specialty. 


Just came across the DEWALT tb open tote. Add few drainage holes, inserts / dividers and everything goes right where it came from. At 25/bucks looking pretty good. Also stacks on rest of tboxes and they really are tuff. 

Also getting more and more shop fab stuff like big tree planters and out door built ins. Bang em out in shop. Rent U-Haul for 25/day. Take to job Crane up and install. I have 2 sprinters. Seeing less and less of a need to have a 2nd. For carrying cost I could just rent a uhaul when needed. 95% of our jobs are with in 4me radius. All my guys are local and can or ride a bike to and from or just meet me at shop and take off from there. I leave my truck on jobs a lot and just walk or ride my city bike to / from. Since I have contractor parking permits i don't have to move or feed the meters. This is for legal parking spots only. 
Just posted 2nd sprinter on Craigslist.. see what bites. 
Also leaned up my labor. We used 4-5 jobs at a time. Well we all know labor / slash lack of is mdrfkr. So I tapped into a framing crew's and essentially have 2-4 good skilled clean framer's on demand. Im finding this to be a god sent my jobs are getting more and more custom and involved and higher dollar. So the volume has cut back to 1-2 maybe a 3rd but small that seem to be typically few add on's from existing customers. Over generally same gross sales/ yr. Huge stress reduction. And I mean huge. Very high quality control no rework because the guys have been great at identifying a possible problem before it's executed and prevents rework. Stop and reevaluate. And go forward. Like ninja says. Slow makes smooth. Smooth makes fast. There all getting dialed in with this and what it really means and how it works.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

SectorSecurity said:


> This is my main carry tote, it has a little parts container in the bottom.
> 
> I really like it all the pockets on the side allow me to get to small hand tools and keep drills and bigger items in the middle.
> 
> This is an older picture from about a year ago when I got it, I will have to grab an updated picture of how its evolved.


thanks but too small.


----------



## gbruzze1

CITY DECKS INC said:


> thanks but too small.




That's what she said


Gary


----------



## EricBrancard

SectorSecurity said:


> This is my main carry tote, it has a little parts container in the bottom.
> 
> I really like it all the pockets on the side allow me to get to small hand tools and keep drills and bigger items in the middle.
> 
> This is an older picture from about a year ago when I got it, I will have to grab an updated picture of how its evolved.


Have you ever tried the Veto bags?


----------



## Spencer

Can't beat The durability of the veto bags. Bad thing is they don't stack.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

Spencer said:


> Can't beat The durability of the veto bags. Bad thing is they don't stack.


i want nothing to do with them. too big heavy and loaded way too heavy and like spence said can't stack em.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

Spencer said:


> I don't have any combos yet either. Also still considering how I'd use them.
> 
> I am liking the sys 4 sortainer.
> 
> I'm eliminating a lot of fasteners that I don't use often enough and consolidating kits. For example I have a variety of kreg screws but only use 1-1/4" coarse 95% of the time. No need to carry my assortment in all the time.
> 
> Nice thing about the sortainer is the ability to swap out drawers so I take only what I need.
> 
> It's a work in progress. I had this full of all sizes of GRK. I find I only use two sizes of cabinet screws and mostly two lengths of the trim heads and I can further consilidate the trim heads by only carrying the ones with the reverse threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of carrying all these kreg screws I'll just have a one bin of the ones I use. The colored bins fit in the center which is narrower than the outside columns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menards sells these boxes. With some trimming they work as inserts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get some more of the colored containers.




spencer how many trim ae you running?

I do not do nearly as much as you but when I do I find the dewalt cordless to handle 95% of everything and occasional pin which is mostly used on gigs and lil stuff. 
I also use the 15g hitachi only with ss nails for exterior stuff. The gun shoots so clean caulk makes it perfect. 

so that would put me at: 
3 - types of guns.
15g needs 1.5 and 2.5"
16g needs same. 
pin can remember I think an 1"

so I am stocking 5 - different nails. 
i keep them in there own cases because they don't usually get used at the same time or same job. 
nails are alway stocked in gun cases whatever I can fit and keep remainder n my 6ft pull out fastener drawer. 

How do you carry the guns and whats your official nail container? or is it your bottom pict with red insert modified from menards?


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

gbruzze1 said:


> Picked up the 3 ridgid tool carts for $98 tonight at HD. Also bought the ridgid open top box for $20. I think it's gonna work out well for me. I've now got 3 different types of boxes: systainers for most of my power tools, each sys typically holding 1 tool; the DeWalt 3 in 1 cantilevered rolling tool cart, which pretty much holds all my hand tools and cordless drills; and now the ridgid tool boxes.
> 
> I've pretty much decided that any box I buy, is gonna need to have some way to roll it around on wheels. I'm sick of lugging crap. A ramp would be great for my van, but I'm not going to make that investment in a 21 year old van. I'm thinking of getting a box truck next, and a power lift gate would be a nice feature to add to it.
> 
> 
> Gary



could this put a band aid on your 21 year old?
http://www.wayfair.com/EZ-ACCESS-Si...ID[]=3430843&gclid=CKHCquHvtM0CFYw2gQodEC8LGw

if I had the space in the city I would trick out my sprinter with an electric ramp or I think I saw that tucks under the body above the hitch. we just did 1000ft deck in the city but just out side the downtown metro area. It was a fkn dream driveway. materials just get dropped if im there or not. pull up plug in compressor cordless tuff box take what you need and go to work. the main thing that though me off is the mud. That chit got everywhere. 400+ decks and never touched the stuff. you guys in the burbs got it easy.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

this is also a really nice value add.

http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/j...-off-your-set-ups-48819/index121/#post4715865


----------



## SectorSecurity

EricBrancard said:


> Have you ever tried the Veto bags?


No but I have hears good things, any specific one you like?


----------



## Philament

SectorSecurity said:


> No but I have hears good things, any specific one you like?


There's a certain low voltage guy that is in love with his Veto Tech Pac (https://www.vetopropac.com/product/tech-pac). It's incredibly comfortable and handy in that line of work. Lets you have both hands free to carry boxes of wire and your other gear.

I do primarily carpentry work, so I went with the Veto XXL-F, needed the extra length for hammers n' such. I love it, but the XXL can get insanely heavy if you actually fill it up. On good advice I went with the closed top vs open. Helps it from spilling it's guts all over the floor if knocked over. 


Check Atlas, they usually have the best prices in Canada for them
http://www.atlas-machinery.com/brands/Veto-Pro-Pac.html


----------



## SectorSecurity

Philament said:


> There's a certain low voltage guy that is in love with his Veto Tech Pac (https://www.vetopropac.com/product/tech-pac). It's incredibly comfortable and handy in that line of work. Lets you have both hands free to carry boxes of wire and your other gear.
> 
> I do primarily carpentry work, so I went with the Veto XXL-F, needed the extra length for hammers n' such. I love it, but the XXL can get insanely heavy if you actually fill it up. On good advice I went with the closed top vs open. Helps it from spilling it's guts all over the floor if knocked over.
> 
> 
> Check Atlas, they usually have the best prices in Canada for them
> http://www.atlas-machinery.com/brands/Veto-Pro-Pac.html


I think that certain someone promised pictures of his veto pack and never delivered lol.

Thanks for the link I will check it out, I have the dewalt backpack but hate the damn thing


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

SectorSecurity said:


> I think that certain someone promised pictures of his veto pack and never delivered lol.
> 
> Thanks for the link I will check it out, I have the dewalt backpack but hate the damn thing




there's a million ideas

https://www.google.com/search?q=vet...ved=0ahUKEwiAmqzWh7XNAhWGTCYKHf3YBbIQ_AUIBygC


----------



## SectorSecurity

I was reading somewhere it may have been on here that people were saying the handles on the new veto bags don't last to long and tend to break really quickly


----------



## EricBrancard

SectorSecurity said:


> No but I have hears good things, any specific one you like?


I have the XL but with what you do the tech bags would be a better fit.


----------



## Inner10

SectorSecurity said:


> I think that certain someone promised pictures of his veto pack and never delivered lol.
> 
> Thanks for the link I will check it out, I have the dewalt backpack but hate the damn thing


Yeah yeah I'll take a pic of it...


----------



## gbruzze1

Inner10 said:


> Yeah yeah I'll take a pic of it...




Wait a minute....you were supposed to take a pic of a tool bag, post it on here, and never did?!?! Fuk me running wait til I tell A&E about this, he's gonna stick that hammer video right up your azz!!!


Gary


----------



## Inner10

gbruzze1 said:


> Wait a minute....you were supposed to take a pic of a tool bag, post it on here, and never did?!?! Fuk me running wait til I tell A&E about this, he's gonna stick that hammer video right up your azz!!!
> 
> 
> Gary


I haven't hit the 8 month mark yet...:whistling


----------



## SamM

I picked this up a couple days ago for a pretty good price. I'm really liking it. It's more of a tool bag and less of a backpack the way I use it but it keeps the tools I need often near me.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

SamM said:


> I picked this up a couple days ago for a pretty good price. I'm really liking it. It's more of a tool bag and less of a backpack the way I use it but it keeps the tools I need often near me.


The cooler’s a backpack? Cool!


----------



## SamM

DaVinciRemodel said:


> The cooler’s a backpack? Cool!


Smart-ass lol


----------



## Spencer

CITY DECKS INC said:


> spencer how many trim ae you running?
> 
> I do not do nearly as much as you but when I do I find the dewalt cordless to handle 95% of everything and occasional pin which is mostly used on gigs and lil stuff.
> I also use the 15g hitachi only with ss nails for exterior stuff. The gun shoots so clean caulk makes it perfect.
> 
> so that would put me at:
> 3 - types of guns.
> 15g needs 1.5 and 2.5"
> 16g needs same.
> pin can remember I think an 1"
> 
> so I am stocking 5 - different nails.
> i keep them in there own cases because they don't usually get used at the same time or same job.
> nails are alway stocked in gun cases whatever I can fit and keep remainder n my 6ft pull out fastener drawer.
> 
> How do you carry the guns and whats your official nail container? or is it your bottom pict with red insert modified from menards?




Meant to get back with you...

Nailer container. Sys 4


----------



## platinumLLC

One thing I've started doing more is wearing a job specific tool belt. I used to wear a tool belt everyday all day and a few years ago I decided for certain things I wasn't going to wear one anymore. At first I liked being free and not having all that stuff hanging from me. But I found I spent a lot of time looking for things I set down in random places. So I picked up a few different tool pouches from menards that you use one belt and the different bags clip on and off. They aren't the best quality bags but they seem decent. Being in remodeling some days I'm framing, some finishing, some doing drywall, suspended ceilings, little plumbing, little electrical, etc. The nice thing about these pouches is there are a ton of different styles for each trade. So I bought one for just everyday use. Has a pencil, tape, knife, screwdrivers, etc. Then one for framing, finishing, drywall, electrical, plumbing, flooring, etc. Now I just grab the pouch or two and bring it into the job and I have my most used tools. I can switch between trades easily. This has worked really well for me lately. My favorite part is the everyday pouch so I always have a tape and knife and pencil in arms reach. Then if I know I'm doing framing and drywall that day I will grab those two pouches also and switch them out as needed. Not sure if I'm going to keep this system yet but so far it's working out pretty nice. I liked not having a belt and thought it was better for my body as I'm getting older. But I was wasting too much time walking around trying to find where I left my hammer or knife or tape or whatever. So back to the tool belts it is.


----------



## bigdaddyrooster

I have searched for organization ideas for my twelve inch deep truck side boxes. But only 10 1/4" items fit comfortably due to handle assembly at top of door. Any help please? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brhokel606

platinumLLC said:


> One thing I've started doing more is wearing a job specific tool belt. I used to wear a tool belt everyday all day and a few years ago I decided for certain things I wasn't going to wear one anymore. At first I liked being free and not having all that stuff hanging from me. But I found I spent a lot of time looking for things I set down in random places. So I picked up a few different tool pouches from menards that you use one belt and the different bags clip on and off. They aren't the best quality bags but they seem decent. Being in remodeling some days I'm framing, some finishing, some doing drywall, suspended ceilings, little plumbing, little electrical, etc. The nice thing about these pouches is there are a ton of different styles for each trade. So I bought one for just everyday use. Has a pencil, tape, knife, screwdrivers, etc. Then one for framing, finishing, drywall, electrical, plumbing, flooring, etc. Now I just grab the pouch or two and bring it into the job and I have my most used tools. I can switch between trades easily. This has worked really well for me lately. My favorite part is the everyday pouch so I always have a tape and knife and pencil in arms reach. Then if I know I'm doing framing and drywall that day I will grab those two pouches also and switch them out as needed. Not sure if I'm going to keep this system yet but so far it's working out pretty nice. I liked not having a belt and thought it was better for my body as I'm getting older. But I was wasting too much time walking around trying to find where I left my hammer or knife or tape or whatever. So back to the tool belts it is.


I have the same belt and did the same with a few pouches, it is really nice to be able to unclip a pouch whenever needed. Especially when getting into tight spots or places normal bags would spill. The bigger poucheseven have kick stands on the back to keep them upright. Granted its not an occidental tool belt but is so versatile that is works great. I had also stopped wearing a tool belt for weight purposes but way to much walking tofind the tool I just set down and never had what I needed close.


----------



## Tom M

bigdaddyrooster said:


> I have searched for organization ideas for my twelve inch deep truck side boxes. But only 10 1/4" items fit comfortably due to handle assembly at top of door. Any help please?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's been I big problem with side boxes forever so I pack a saddle box


----------



## hdavis

platinumLLC said:


> One thing I've started doing more is wearing a job specific tool belt.


I do that, too. I keep them in trade specific tool boxes or totes, and grab the box. The box has everything else I may need. The belts and pouches match up with the trade.


----------



## bigdaddyrooster

Tom M said:


> That's been I big problem with side boxes forever so I pack a saddle box




I have a saddle box but hated the reach, too old to climb in back of truck. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer

Got my second sys roll on Saturday. I absolutely love these things. One of those things I wonder how I did without.


----------



## kixnbux

Spencer said:


> Got my second sys roll on Saturday. I absolutely love these things. One of those things I wonder how I did without.




I'm already thinking about another also. The one I have is traveling nicely loaded in the trailer. I might load several for faster set ups


----------



## tucnasam

Ive been using my garbage can to carry everything. Drop cloths went in first. The extension cord, tool belt and then open faced tool box that got loaded for the job at hand. I could barely carry it when I was done.

I'm doing historic window restoration this week and spent all day working in the truck. It was awesome especially since it was raining.

Left the truck overnight and commute by bicycle. Getting a front bike rack soon. And a microwave


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I know I have a sysroll somewhere.


----------



## Aaron Berk

tucnasam said:


> Ive been using my garbage can to carry everything. Drop cloths went in first. The extension cord, tool belt and then open faced tool box that got loaded for the job at hand. I could barely carry it when I was done.
> 
> I'm doing historic window restoration this week and spent all day working in the truck. It was awesome especially since it was raining.
> 
> Left the truck overnight and commute by bicycle. Getting a front bike rack soon. And a microwave


Bicycle huh? now that's taking it to the next level! :clap:

Might want one of those 3 wheelers with a basket in the back for the casual material run.....


----------



## tjbnwi

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I know I have a sysroll somewhere.


You left it in the other building for your lawyer friend to use.:laughing:

Tom


----------



## Coastyreno

What was price on the fes tool boxes for curiosity. I've got the rigid 3 stack and there's a bit to be desired with the design which can be a pain for going in and out for tools. And the handles is a huge pain where it's so loose and unlocks when pulling it around. I wouldn't buy it again to be honest but I'm stuck with it now.


----------



## tucnasam

I'm an ex elite road cyclist and my town is big on cycling. Ive got front and rear saddle bags as well as a trailer.

A lot of people have binge trailers for their kayaks and then a bike rack on the kayak to hold the bike while on the water.


----------



## Unger.const

Coastyreno said:


> What was price on the fes tool boxes for curiosity. I've got the rigid 3 stack and there's a bit to be desired with the design which can be a pain for going in and out for tools. And the handles is a huge pain where it's so loose and unlocks when pulling it around. I wouldn't buy it again to be honest but I'm stuck with it now.


Anywhere from 50 to 100 bucks depending on what size or what the box does. I've used several kinds of boxes and still have them but know my main boxes are festool. Pricey but worth it. I have a couple empty festool that I haven't even set up yet still waiting for time to do it.

Second best would be the dewalt tstak the box units are pretty good. The drawer units tend to suck some. The ones with small boxes under a clear cover are kinda limiting for small parts (alot of air between main box and small inner boxes)

For small parts I like the Milwaukee cases with clear lid. Larger inner boxes. Just double check EVERTIME that the lid is locked before you lift them. Or else you'll spend 20 min re setting the contents of the box.

Think of the boxes as tools that hold your other tools. If your the kind of guy that chooses harbor freight quality tools then just get a bunch of milk crates to throw your stuff in. And you can use your old coffee cans and Tupperware to hold small parts.


----------



## hdavis

Unger.const said:


> If your the kind of guy that chooses harbor freight quality tools then just get a bunch of milk crates to throw your stuff in. And you can use your old coffee cans and Tupperware to hold small parts.


Or, if you're a highly skilled plasterer, you can just carry everything in an old mud bucket or two...


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I ride my old Schwinn cruiser back and forth to my shop a couple days a week.

Try walking the dog there one day as well. Its a bit far for him and I refuse to carry him anymore.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

tjbnwi said:


> You left it in the other building for your lawyer friend to use.:laughing:
> 
> Tom


That should knock a couple hundred off the lawsuit then.:laughing:


----------



## Coastyreno

I've seen these in Lee valley. And in going from a 6 x 10 trailer to a 7 x 12. I want to make everything easy to grab and go and I've seen some awsome layouts for trailers and I've seen everyone using the fes tool boxes or Dewalt. . Thanks for the info


----------



## tucnasam

There's a lot of people that put the dogs I trailers as well, but I think it only works if you start then young doing it. Love the cruisers


----------



## gbruzze1

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I ride my old Schwinn cruiser back and forth to my shop a couple days a week.














Gary


----------



## SectorSecurity

I gotta get a hand cart or sys roll or something tired of carrying my boxes all over 2 at a time


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

gbruzze1 said:


> Gary


That is a sweet bike and the kids an I love that movie.


----------



## gbruzze1

WarnerConstInc. said:


> That is a sweet bike and the kids an I love that movie.




Loved that movie growing up. For some reason, I was terrified of "Large Marge". My sister used to pause it (on vhs tape) at the scene where she got animated and her eyes bugged out, and call me into the room. Large Marge gave me nightmares. 


Gary


----------



## asevereid




----------



## gbruzze1

Thanks now I can't sleep



Gary


----------



## m1911

gbruzze1 said:


> Gary


Didn't he get busted choking the chicken in a movie theater years ago? :laughing:


----------



## gbruzze1

m1911 said:


> Didn't he get busted choking the chicken in a movie theater years ago? :laughing:




Who hasn't. 

Besides it was in an X-rated movie. Ain't that the point of those movies?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer

SectorSecurity said:


> I gotta get a hand cart or sys roll or something tired of carrying my boxes all over 2 at a time




If you're into systainers get a sys roll or two. I don't know how I missed that tool all these years. 

I got two of them and have just been leaving them loaded every day. Every night I roll them back into the trailer and leave them as is. 

Big time saver and much easier on the body.


----------



## EricBrancard

Spencer said:


> I haven't given it a lot of thought yet. Too busy right now.
> 
> Paulk uses way to many drawers IMO.
> 
> The design in general will be such to reduce plywood use.


I have a friend who owns a sheet metal fabrication company. Next trailer I do will probably incorporate some fabricated aluminum components to minimize plywood.


----------



## Stano

tucnasam said:


> Lol no but that's a funny thought. People talk. Already in the 3 weeks it's been completed I've had people call me who saw the video, customers who I did work for told someone about me and how organized I am.
> 
> They are stoked to see a young guy with such a badass truck and who was willing to do a peoject like that for himself.
> 
> Even when I'm at the local hardware store and have the door up, every time someone stops to look and comment on it. They usually ask for a card and my rate.
> 
> Worth it.




I wasn't dogging on you, just curious. I agree, a persons working atmosphere can say a lot about their work. I enjoy watching a well oiled machine just as much as the next guy! And, yes, it is refreshing to see a young guy in the trades that gives 2 ships and takes pride in his work. Carry on!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brhokel606

charimon said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m38ZdGpSCuY
> 
> Something to think about.
> Not so much that we have to use this solution. but that there are standardized logistic systems in play that we may not be aware of, which may be applicable to our issues.


This is exactly what I am trying to figure out. The dedicated drawers and seperate tools are way too time consuming, I know what you are thinking Tuncnasam, but I have a trailer how you set yours up, see write up in Tools of the Trade and it is not efficent anymore. I am on a big commerical job right now and the trailer is inside of the warehouse, I am using a bakers scaffold to haul needed tools into work area everyday. Plus a plastic 2 shelf cart. End of day, roll back out to trailer and roll up ramp, then trailer secured for the night. I have probably another 2 months on this job and I could see setting up the scaffolding with more shelves and such but then its heavy as hell.

Plus they don't really roll the greatest due to all 4 wheels spinning. Then there's the, will I use this same setup after this job is complete, who knows and then it gathers dust in garage or my big building. I have to lock it up as other trades in nearby buildings have borrowed some tools while I was away from site, still pisses me off, didn't steal, just used!

I am still searching for the best option. Running back to trailer for a tool is a HUGE waste of time!


----------



## kixnbux

Stano said:


> I don't see your logic with the set up being a huge selling point, you have mentioned it several times in different posts, but maybe you handle new potential clients different than I do. By the time they see the inside of my trailer, I have the job and saw dust is flying. Do you walk them out to your truck and raise the door and say "see what I built, now what work would you like to discuss?"........
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I have had quite a few folks come get business cards after seeing my rig open loading at Lowes before. It's almost like a complete oddity in my area to give a crap about building a nice trailer out and having quality tools


----------



## Stano

kixnbux said:


> I have had quite a few folks come get business cards after seeing my rig open loading at Lowes before. It's almost like a complete oddity in my area to give a crap about building a nice trailer out and having quality tools




I guess I hadn't really considered it as a selling tool, but probably is. I get several comments about my trailer, but in looking back, probably 50% are from the actual customer and 50% are from passer bys. So, I'm glad my eyes were opened to another real source for clients. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m1911

I've had a few customers comment about how organized my van is. But, most are too busy to really pay attention, and mainly care how clean I keep their house while working.
Amazing how much time gets wasted throughout the day digging around for the right tool. That's where an orginized trailer or van pays for itself...


----------



## CrpntrFrk

I've had a couple customers comment on my trailer and tools. Most people ask what my Festool dust collectors are and some have made comments on how clean and organized I am while in their home.


----------



## Inner10

CrpntrFrk said:


> I've had a couple customers comment on my trailer and tools. Most people ask what my Festool dust collectors are and some have made comments on how clean and organized I am while in their home.


I had a young lady who thought my Festool vac was part of the electronic system in the board room and asked how to use it.

I told her it was a vacuum cleaner and proceeded to have a fvcking field day being a class a *******.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Inner10 said:


> I had a young lady who thought my Festool vac was part of the electronic system in the board room and asked how to use it.
> 
> I told her it was a vacuum cleaner and proceeded to have a fvcking field day being a class a *******.


She still probably had no clue how to use it. Lol


----------



## tucnasam

Infinitaely scalable. Keep the cart under the truck like a lift gate.


----------



## m1911

tucnasam said:


> Infinitaely scalable. Keep the cart under the truck like a lift gate.


It gets muddy and you drag it through people's home...:blink:


----------



## tucnasam

Come on use your imagination. Instead of just finding a problem find a solution. Clip your smaller carts to it, wheel the big one to the front, then take each cart in on its own.


----------



## m1911

tucnasam said:


> Come on use your imagination. Instead of just finding a problem find a solution. Clip your smaller carts to it, wheel the big one to the front, then take each cart in on its own.


If I'm getting a trailer, everything's going inside... I don't want my tools exposed to cooties... :laughing:


----------



## tucnasam

But it's a cart, to move carts...


----------



## m1911

Nevertheless


----------



## EricBrancard

tucnasam said:


> Come on use your imagination. Instead of just finding a problem find a solution. Clip your smaller carts to it, wheel the big one to the front, then take each cart in on its own.


It's almost getting to the point where the guy with a tool box in the back of his truck and a few 5 gal buckets in the back seat is going to mobilize and demobilize a job site faster than worrying about carts inside of carts inside of carts under trucks.


----------



## m1911

EricBrancard said:


> It's almost getting to the point where the guy with a tool box in the back of his truck and a few 5 gal buckets in the back seat is going to mobilize and demobilize a job site faster than worrying about carts inside of carts inside of carts under trucks.


:vs_lol: :vs_bananasplit:


----------



## gbruzze1

EricBrancard said:


> It's almost getting to the point where the guy with a tool box in the back of his truck and a few 5 gal buckets in the back seat is going to mobilize and demobilize a job site faster than worrying about carts inside of carts inside of carts under trucks.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m1911

gbruzze1 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking of the same thing, I couldn't remember the name of those Russian dolls...


----------



## gbruzze1

Had to google it. Matroyshka dolls. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J L

aptpupil said:


> At what point does spending money to get more efficient just cost too much? I'm seeing guys on here who have been doing this a long time still sinking money into efficiency or guys redoing their whole setup 2, 3, 4 times...


When I had my tool trailers I would rework them about every 3 to 4 months. I think revisiting efficiency and what tools you need and don't need a few times a year is a good thing.


----------



## Stevarino

aptpupil said:


> At what point does spending money to get more efficient just cost too much? I'm seeing guys on here who have been doing this a long time still sinking money into efficiency or guys redoing their whole setup 2, 3, 4 times...




I have had to revisit my organization a few times. My biggest expense has only been new boxes and a few new tools. Nothing outrageous. The jump to a trailer for tools would be my biggest investment but I think I would make it back in one year. I can't see buying a new trailer or redoing things every year but to have the ability to tweak and revisit certain shelving or boxing options is a good thing. My biggest time and profit water is lack of good organization (sometimes just poor planning) I figure it is well worth the investment now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevarino

Stano said:


> My current trailer is set up with all foot traffic coming and going using the double doors, the side door has shelving that sits in about 1' and I store my work bench and saw horses in that door opening. I access it from the outside that way. I have a new trailer on order and I had them add a second front door on the drivers side as well. I'm gonna store my step ladders, a folding ext ladder and brooms/shovels/scrapers in that opening.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




This is why I want 3 doors I figure on taking 12-18" inside of each side door for quick access tools and then shelving and space for larger tools in the back with room to slide 4x8 sheet goods when needed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer

aptpupil said:


> At what point does spending money to get more efficient just cost too much? I'm seeing guys on here who have been doing this a long time still sinking money into efficiency or guys redoing their whole setup 2, 3, 4 times...




Good question. I think the answer is different for everyone. 

I'd also add that it's not always about dollars and cents. Some, myself included, just enjoy tinkering with setups. For me it's fun. 

I also aim to remove "the struggle" from work. It's one of the principles I gleaned from Paul Akers on lean. So if something makes my life more enjoyable, even if it doesn't necessarily pencil out I may still do it.


----------



## charimon

tucnasam said:


> Charimon. Can you post a link to your video? I didn't know you had one.
> 
> I saw a guy yesterday with a pick- up with the large slide out drawer out the back. You could stack those in a small trailer and have 3-4 large pull outs stacked.
> 
> I just put a microwave in my box. No need for a coffee maker if you have a pour over and ground coffee / filters. Just microwave the water and pour it over.




















I use 3 basic types of boxes they are close to modular.

2 sys4's will fit in the same basic space as 1 Ridgid medium tote

3 ridgid totes will fit in the same basic area as 2 Rubbermaid Brute totes


----------



## tucnasam

Thanks charimon. Ill scope them later.

I agree with previous post. I also enjoy tinkering. There's just something rewarding about making things fit together and work in a unique way.
And I take that same attitude with my customers with dollars and cents. I'm ok with a few small additions. I'm always grateful to have the work, and at the end if the day it's not just about the money but a relationship.


----------



## werker

Efficient hauling of tablesaw with fence ,rails and stop system .


----------



## werker

one more


----------



## Philament

werker said:


> one more
> View attachment 322697


Efficiency aside, that's one fancy piece of kit. 
How's Erika treating you?


----------



## m1911

werker said:


> one more
> View attachment 322697


Now you're just showing off! :laughing:
Welcome to CT.


----------



## Irishslave

My load outs are job specific since things change from job to job. If I'm doing a 5x7 mobile home deck do i really need my 12' stabila? No, why take a chance on someone stealing it. What if I need to rip something do I need my table saw? Nope I can rip with my worm as good as the best cut man on the planet 

I pretty much know what I need for each job, so I travel light. I have a plumbing box, a sparkie tote both fully equipped. and a couple of empty totes for mixed bag job specific 

If i find I'm gonna be in one place doing repetitive stuff...I'll make up a job specific kit ...that's rare anymore 

Some of these set ups posted here seem insane...like you need a tire kit and extra gas tank, however I can see the need in a crew situation...My stuff is small, varied and inconsistent 

I love the small handyman plumbing and electrical jobs....a small tote full of tools and a 3-400 dollar day. The carpenter chit means the big chit...the big 10-3 cord, hoses, compressor all that fun heavy chit


----------



## dibs16

A real live erika. Never thought id see the day!!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Irishslave

One of the most efficient items for any carpenter?.....Trash cans....fill em as you go...that way at the end of the day you're not running around picking up tons of garbage in addition to pack up/packout


----------



## m1911

Irishslave said:


> One of the most efficient items for any carpenter?.....Trash cans....fill em as you go...that way at the end of the day you're not running around picking up tons of garbage in addition to pack up/packout


I wish I would remember to do that. I'm alway throwing cutoffs on the tarp by the miter saw, and it gets llittered all over the place by the end of the day.:sad:


----------



## gbruzze1

m1911 said:


> I wish I would remember to do that. I'm alway throwing cutoffs on the tarp by the miter saw, and it gets llittered all over the place by the end of the day.:sad:




Buy a couple of spring clamps and clip a garbage bag onto your miter saw. 


Gary


----------



## Inner10

werker said:


> Efficient hauling of tablesaw with fence ,rails and stop system .
> View attachment 322681
> 
> 
> View attachment 322689


Whoa easy now, just because you have a huge cock doesn't mean you just whip it out on the first date!


----------



## m1911

Inner10 said:


> Whoa easy now, just because you have a huge cock doesn't mean you just whip it out on the first date!


That's what she said...:thumbup:


----------



## country_huck

m1911 said:


> I wish I would remember to do that. I'm alway throwing cutoffs on the tarp by the miter saw, and it gets llittered all over the place by the end of the day.:sad:




I keep a 5 gallon bucket or two under the saw to keep all this cuts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrpntrFrk

country_huck said:


> I keep a 5 gallon bucket or two under the saw to keep all this cuts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here. All my coping scraps, small cutoffs, and an empty water bottle every now and then get thrown immediately into those buckets. Saves some time when cleanup comes around.


----------



## charimon

Cord Storage.
I have 50' 3/8 air hose
25' of 6/4 50A cord
8' of 6/4 lead 
2 of 50' 10 ga
2 of 100' 12 ga
2 of 50' 12 ga 
2 of 25' 12 ga 
I use those Husky Velcro bands from HD and zip tie them to the cords.


----------

